# Bill from pay and benefits



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 4, 2020)

Why would I get a bill from pay and benefits for billing period 12-29-2019/1-31-2020. It was sent 12-30 and was to be paid 1-1 (lol). I was on loa 12-24/12-30 but back filled with vacation time and benefits were taken out, as they have been in previous weeks as well. Is it with the new year this was a mess up?  Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2020)

No.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2020)

Call them, none of us can answer that


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 5, 2020)

Talk to your hr. Vacation time pay taken cannot exceed your weekly average hours. You are still required to,pay for insurance.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 5, 2020)

More than likely they sent it out because you had not returned to an active status before the benefits would have needed to be paid. Seems like a very short timeline, but I think it is because benefits when on LOA get paid at the beginning of the month. Definitely call and question it since you are now active again. You will probably be told to ignore it.


----------



## BackLog (Jan 5, 2020)

If you took an actual loa then it will automatically 'charge' you for the benefits for your time off. It's something like 'the time you started all the way through the 1st of the month following your return date'.. Really weird, I know..

When I took one last year for 4 weeks a letter was sent out saying I owed quite a bit, but the pay and benefits site updated afterwards and I only had to pay for the time where the benefit's premiums didn't come out of my check.

Check under your loa status area on the pay and benefits site and there should be a link to repay any missing costs, that's where I saw the actual amount I owed. And hopefully for you it should already be balanced out.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 5, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Call them, none of us can answer that


I plan on it. I received the mailing on Friday after the benefits center was closed. Thought I’d ask if anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 5, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talk to your hr. Vacation time pay taken cannot exceed your weekly average hours. You are still required to,pay for insurance.


I took a week off (Fmla bonding time) and backfilled with vaca. I work at the dc so average hours is 40. They took benefits off of my check per usual. This was just weird because when I took the 4 paid weeks and thanksgiving week for the same reason, this didn’t happen.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 5, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> More than likely they sent it out because you had not returned to an active status before the benefits would have needed to be paid. Seems like a very short timeline, but I think it is because benefits when on LOA get paid at the beginning of the month. Definitely call and question it since you are now active again. You will probably be told to ignore it.


That makes sense because last day of leave was the 30th and first day back to work was New Year’s Eve.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 5, 2020)

BackLog said:


> If you took an actual loa then it will automatically 'charge' you for the benefits for your time off. It's something like 'the time you started all the way through the 1st of the month following your return date'.. Really weird, I know..
> 
> When I took one last year for 4 weeks a letter was sent out saying I owed quite a bit, but the pay and benefits site updated afterwards and I only had to pay for the time where the benefit's premiums didn't come out of my check.
> 
> Check under your loa status area on the pay and benefits site and there should be a link to repay any missing costs, that's where I saw the actual amount I owed. And hopefully for you it should already be balanced out.


It’s Fmla (bonding time) that I took. Its part of the unpaid pool, as I took the 4 weeks paid at birth.

Its weird because all premiums were taken out of my check, and I only was off a week and the bill is for the months worth of payments.

I plan on calling but thought I’d ask if anyone had a recent experience as the center is closed.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2020)

IIRC, when you're on leave they'll bill you for benefits.
You had put in for PTO & the benefits were deducted from that.
Sounds like they got their wires crossed but a phone call should fix that.


----------

